

Isn't Twitter Bootstrap making all web apps look the same?  - diegogomes
http://builtwithbootstrap.tumblr.com/post/11025738184/topgun-js-intro-site-to-a-basic-real-time

======
pixeloution
Every site I visit uses HTML. It's making all the webapps look the same.

------
j45
Don't all successful SaaS apps have the similar layout and presentation?

If anything I think Bootstrap helps get the minimum of the current best
practices in place effortlessly -- beyond that, innovation is always welcome

